# Toro Snowmaster engine hunts/surges



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I recently got a Toro Snowmaster snowblower. The engine was trashed so I got a used replacement Techumseh motor from a local guy. The motor has a diaphragm carb and a phneumatic govenor. 

I rebuilt the carb on the motor and it fired right up. However, the motor hunts and surges. I have tried adjusting the main screw and the idle screw but that doesn't seem to help. Could it be the govenor spring? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine numbers so we know what you are working with, Tecumseh has a lot of engines out there. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I figured it out. I had the gasket/diaphram on incorrectly. I have a "F" style carb and had the gasket on top of the diaphram instead of under it. Seems to be running good now. 4"-8" of snow is coming tomorrow. I will find out!


----------

